# Blinds



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you per chance mean motor controlled blinds?

If yes, just about every mfg has some in their line. 

The ones with the option to use an external power source in lieu of batteries in worth the cost. In most cases one must take the blind down to change the batteries.

If you mean sensor, light and darkness, controlled be advised that they don't work well in some areas. They don't work well in KY or in a shady yard.


----------



## Bethk (May 15, 2016)

Yes motor controlled. You answered my question, I was wondering if there was some with external power vs batteries and which was better. Thanks!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

All the ones I've seen have an adapter that goes into the battery slot and are powered with a LV supply. Hiding the wires can become a problem unless you have a top treatment and a nearby outlet.


----------



## kaleem (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes in the market many types of electronic blinds are available you can view from there


----------

